# Sincerely Jules x scünci collection



## Dawn (Apr 24, 2019)

[h=1]_These new accessories from the* Sincerely Jules* *x scünci* collection are perfect for getting hair out of your face while masking or tying it back before bed! Scrunchies are our all-time favorite nighttime accessory since they don’t leave a dent in your hair. Fun Fact: scünci is the creator of the original scrunchie that Carrie Bradshaw loved oh so much!_[/h][h=1]Headwrap with Lurex Galaxy Glitter ($9.99) and Galaxy Glitter Scrunchies ($6.99)[/h]


----------

